# Problems for Nominalism



## Claudiu (Apr 4, 2012)

For those who reject Realism in favor of Nominalism, what are the problems they face? I'm currently looking at the Realism vs Nominalism debate in regards to Universals and trying to get a better understanding of the differences. So what are the arguments in favor of Realism and against Nominalism?


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 12, 2012)

bump

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------

I think the main problem for Nominalism is that by denying Universals, it has a hard time describing how two things share the same properties. There are, of course, different varieties of Nominalism, but I don't see how a Nominalist can describe reality in the same way a Realist can.


----------

